# ACSI



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Left it to late any one help! off at end of month and had good use from it last year.Will i be able to buy one in europe?


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi - I, like you, was too late - by the time I'd got round to ot they'd sold out.
So I posted on here to see if anyone hade one for sale - and lo and behold I managed to buy one. Thought it was a very long shot but there you go!! :lol: 
I was amazed, and very glad I didi it. :lol: 
Have a go - never know your luck!!
Terri


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

There are a couple on ebay - a few bids though!! :roll: 
Terri


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've got the dvd for sale , i bought it only to find it won't work on a mac. dennis


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We saw them for sale in the Caravan dealers in Catterick North Yorkshire about 3 weeks ago they had about 10 or 12 copies.Not sure which one as there is Catterick Caravans and Ropers next door to each other but you could do a search on Google and then ring them


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

SORTED THANKS! Cattrick caravans have 4 left. Thanks


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

3 left now 

Thanks Barney2 and Biglad. We thought ours ran out the at the end of the year but it's actually early October when it ceases to be.... 

Very helpful at Catterick - if somewhat bemused by the flurry of calls...


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

JackieP said:


> 3 left now
> 
> Thanks Barney2 and Biglad. We thought ours ran out the at the end of the year but it's actually early October when it ceases to be....


The ACSI runs on a yearly basis so you would need the 2009 book for this year.


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

I`ve got one unused this year cos we went in July complete with book anyone interested ?.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mac*



brillopad said:


> i've got the dvd for sale , i bought it only to find it won't work on a mac. dennis


Will it Not?

Not even with Bootcamp or the other thingymyjig?

Trev.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

yellowdog said:


> I`ve got one unused this year cos we went in July complete with book anyone interested ?.


Hello yellowdog
Don't supose you still have the card for sale do you?
Gary


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a spare card, (but no book or DVD), if anyone can use it to benefit from the lower tarrifs. Valid until 31st Dec 09.

It was donated by Carper, (Doug) and I am passing it on, should there be a needy soul.

Jock.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac*



teemyob said:


> brillopad said:
> 
> 
> > i've got the dvd for sale , i bought it only to find it won't work on a mac. dennis
> ...


I asked about this on a Computer Help thread but decided eventually not to run Windows on my new Macbook. After all, one of the reasons I changed to Mac was not having to bother so much with security issues.

Brillopad
You could perhaps do what we're doing with our ACSI DVD: run it on an old laptop. We'll take one to France with us just for this purpose, in addition to a Macbook that we'll use for everything else.

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a spare card, (but no book or DVD), if anyone can use it to benefit from the lower tarrifs. Valid until 31st Dec 09.
> 
> ...


Gone..........to the first member who contacted us. 

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We also have an unused one as we were away in July and August. I have not even signed the card. Also planned to be off again in October but now going to Australia to a friends wedding. 

We did stay on a site in Luxembourg and they were in the book. The price given in the book including discount was 15 euro. We had electric hook up a lovely pitch and was charged less than 15 euro in August. I feel sure this is not the norm.

Sooty 10


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sooty10 
PM sent


----------

